# Lets see your boating/ fishing pictures!



## wood4heat

As I've gotten older getting out on the water has become my favorite past time. I love fishing with friends, camping with the family or just heading out for a cruise. I am fortunate to live in an area with more lakes and rivers than I can ever get bored of as well as a short distance to the Pacific coast. I thought I'd share a few pics of my time on the water and would love to see yours as well!

One thing I love to do is head out on the Columbia River with the kids and find a nice beach on one of the many islands to swim.



2672 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

We also camp at a lake on the Oregon coast about 20 minutes from Winchester Bay. The lake is great for tubing, and fishing. Lots of bass, yellow perch and rainbow trout. We'll usually head over to Winchester from here and spend a day crabbing or fishing for salmon.

My wife can't keep her eyes open for these pics. 




2673 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




2674 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




2675 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

So lets see how you spend time on the water!


----------



## wood4heat

My dad has a place in Pacific City. A few years back he had a dory boat built. It's a flat bottom boat that can be dropped in the surf. On the way in we hit the beach with enough momentum to slide clear of the surf. It's great, no waits at the boat launch! 

Pacific City has great fishing, we normally drop a few crab pots then head out a couple miles for bottom fishing. We do really well for ling cod and other bottom fish. One of my favorite things to do is just to cast a spinner towards haystack rock. We hook into sea bass about every third or forth cast and they're a lot of fun to fight with a light action rod! In the summer there is usually a pretty good run of coho or chinook. This is a Coho I caught on a particularly nasty day last summer. We actually cut the trip short and went back in not long after this guy was caught.




2723 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Dad says he had 63 salmon caught on his boat last summer.


----------



## wood4heat

Anybody like crab? How about some crabbing pictures?

Cape Dissapointment at the mouth of the Columbia River:



2737 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And a pot coming up:



2736 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Pulling a pot in Winchester Bay:



2735 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

My preferred pot puller:



2742 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And my deck hands. They absolutely LOVE crabbing! They both hang over the edge with anticipation every time we pull a pot!



2738 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Lunch time on the high seas:



2739 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

and my ugly mug:



2740 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And the spoils of our labor! In Oregon were allowed 12 crab per person. The have to be males and at least 5-1/4" across their back. Some days we toss anything under 6" back, just depends on how good the fishing is and how many we want to crack! This was a slow fishing day, we fished pretty hard and got 17 between two of us. We kept everything that was legal, a couple were over 7" though!



2741 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## wood4heat

A few off shore pics.

Arriving at the fishing grounds outside the Umpqua River Bar:



2788 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Slow day, lots of trolling:



2789 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

My cousin with fish on!



2790 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Back in port calling it a day. Caught no fish but we had dropped a couple crab pots and had 12 nice keepers:



2791 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## wood4heat

Does nobody else fish? This is kind of a lonely thread.


----------



## chucker

wood4heat said:


> Anybody like crab? How about some crabbing pictures?
> 
> Cape Dissapointment at the mouth of the Columbia River:
> 
> 
> 
> 2737 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> And a pot coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 2736 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> Pulling a pot in Winchester Bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 2735 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> My preferred pot puller:
> 
> 
> 
> 2742 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> And my deck hands. They absolutely LOVE crabbing! They both hang over the edge with anticipation every time we pull a pot!
> 
> 
> 
> 2738 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> Lunch time on the high seas:
> 
> 
> 
> 2739 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> and my ugly mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 2740 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> And the spoils of our labor! In Oregon were allowed 12 crab per person. The have to be males and at least 5-1/4" across their back. Some days we toss anything under 6" back, just depends on how good the fishing is and how many we want to crack! This was a slow fishing day, we fished pretty hard and got 17 between two of us. We kept everything that was legal, a couple were over 7" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 2741 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


one of the best places to camp is at fort canby with the best perch fishing I have ever done!! crab's and cod off the north jetty... brings back old memories! just don't want to remember the bar's though! one in ilwaco and the one at the mouth of the river in the same night/morning heading out with a big head....... lol


----------



## wood4heat

My daughters first fish was a yellow perch:




2806 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## wood4heat

chucker said:


> one of the best places to camp is at fort canby with the best perch fishing I have ever done!! crab's and cod off the north jetty... brings back old memories! just don't want to remember the bar's though! one in ilwaco and the one at the mouth of the river in the same night/morning heading out with a big head....... lol


We camp over at Ft Sevens and fish buoy 10 quite a bit and you are right! It's not uncommon to have 4' and 5' breakers in the channel. You can forget about the bar! The Columbia River Bar is the proving grounds for the Coast Guard!


----------



## Buckshot00

Caught this drum 2 years ago in the Pamlico River.


----------



## wood4heat

Here is a pic on a shad fishing trip with my dad and brother. Shad are a lot of fun to catch but full of bones. I wouldn't recommend eating them but they make excellent crab bait!

My dad lives on the other side of the river and it takes about an hour to get to his place by car. By boat I can be there in about ten minutes and pick him up at the marina on his side. Here we are anchored with our lines out. My dad is telling stories from his youth. My kids LOVE his stories! 



2824 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

After dropping my dad and brother off we picked up my wife and found an island to bbq, drink a Corona, and let the kids swim. This is my definition of living! 



2825 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## stihl sawing

wood4heat said:


> Does nobody else fish? This is kind of a lonely thread.


Yes I do, but it won't stop raining long enough for me to get caught up to be able to go. Got a few pics of the boat but no fish. It's not nice as yours though.


----------



## wood4heat

stihl sawing said:


> Got a few pics of the boat but no fish. It's not nice as yours though.



Post it up, I've never seen a boat I didn't like!


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## wood4heat

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 419070
> View attachment 419071
> View attachment 419072
> View attachment 419073
> View attachment 419074
> View attachment 419075
> View attachment 419077
> View attachment 419078
> View attachment 419079
> View attachment 419080



Are you serious??? That makes my boat look like an old Chevy farm truck!


----------



## stihl sawing

wood4heat said:


> Are you serious??? That makes my boat look like an old Chevy farm truck!


Shoot, your boat is bigger, has a cabin and all kinds of fishing stuff on it. Mines 10 years old.


----------



## wood4heat

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot, your boat is bigger, has a cabin and all kinds of fishing stuff on it. Mines 10 years old.



LOL, mine is 21 years old. I can take it out for a beer! 

She's not real fancy but a solid boat that has provided a whole lot of enjoyment.


----------



## wood4heat

How about some island camping! No camp fees, no reservations, and I can be on an island in less than an hour after leaving my driveway! I love sitting by the camp fire at night drinking a beer, watching the river traffic go by, and listening to the waves lapping on the shore. Plus when it's time to go home we never get stuck in traffic!

The boat gets pretty stuffed though:



2863 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



2864 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

One of our favorite beaches:



2865 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

It takes a little work to level the tent though:



2866 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

This has to be better than Saturday morning cartoons right!



2867 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## tuna hooker

Here's one of the giant bluefin that I caught last year. Personal best, 110" to the curve of the tail, 77" girth, 900 lbs live weight. Auction weight was 610 lbs, that's no head, tail, guts or fins, just the torso.


----------



## redfin

This is me and the boy last weekend.


----------



## redfin

This is my other ride. I had some pics on the water but I can't find them.


----------



## wood4heat

tuna hooker said:


> Here's one of the giant bluefin that I caught last year. Personal best, 110" to the curve of the tail, 77" girth, 900 lbs live weight. Auction weight was 610 lbs, that's no head, tail, guts or fins, just the torso.


Doooooood, that's a big ass fish!


----------



## tuna hooker

wood4heat said:


> Doooooood, that's a big ass fish!




Thank you sir! We hooked into to one 2 weeks before we got this one that we fought for 7 hours before it died mid fight and sank to the bottom and got hung up in some junk on the bottom. We tried for 40 minutes to get that fish up but it was snagged tight to something, unfortunately we had to cut the line. We were 12 miles from where we hooked it and it was 12:45 in the morning at that point. That fish was well over 1000 pounds.


----------



## wood4heat

@tuna hooker wow! Where are you fishing out of?


----------



## tuna hooker

We fish off the coast of New Hampshire mostly. Sometimes we fish off of the coast Maine and sometimes if the Mass coast but 90% of the time were off NH. There were some really big tuna around last year.


----------



## wood4heat

@tuna hooker I've caught albacor off the coast of Oregon. They're a little far out for my boat although I know people have done it. My buddy has a 26' twin engine Grady that we'll take out for a couple days at a time. That's some fun fishing!


----------



## redfin

tuna hooker said:


> We fish off the coast of New Hampshire mostly. Sometimes we fish off of the coast Maine and sometimes if the Mass coast but 90% of the time were off NH. There were some really big tuna around last year.



Tuna is on my bucket list. What kind of range are you catching these big boys?


----------



## buzz sawyer

Planning to launch our boat for the season on Sat. I've been out trout fishing a few times and did well. Made some great lunches! Anyone else using the Bubba Blade for fileting? 
Maybe some pics over the weekend.


----------



## steven stern

Some smallmouth from this year. The one my daughter has is 3.4. All crankbait fishing in cool water. Love it. Cool thread


----------



## tuna hooker

wood4heat said:


> Doooooood, that's a big ass fish!





redfin said:


> Tuna is on my bucket list. What kind of range are you catching these big boys?



Anywhere from 10 to 30 miles offshore.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

Spring trout streams in PA


----------



## redfin

Where are fishing Ryan? My girls don't like to fish but my wife and boy love it. Momma is getting a new Okuma for mothers day, and that's what she wants to for mothers day.

Well she does want me to make her dinner too.


----------



## steven stern

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 423135
> 
> 
> Spring trout streams in PA


Is that a Gulp worm. Never caught trout on soft plastics before very cool. We have been trolling roster tails (just an inline spinner) for rainbows and been knocking em dead most are fairly small but a couple have been in the 2-3 pound range.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

redfin said:


> Where are fishing Ryan? My girls don't like to fish but my wife and boy love it. Momma is getting a new Okuma for mothers day, and that's what she wants to for mothers day.
> 
> Well she does want me to make her dinner too.



Turtle creek , its in trafford.

Im fishing with a G.Loomis 7'6" UL trout series rod with a shimano stradic C14 in that picture with 2lb floroclear line.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

steven stern said:


> Is that a Gulp worm. Never caught trout on soft plastics before very cool. We have been trolling roster tails (just an inline spinner) for rainbows and been knocking em dead most are fairly small but a couple have been in the 2-3 pound range.View attachment 423177



Its a power worm different but same , i kill em on red , pink shad , and sometimes white .. you need a long ultralight rod and 2lb test to fish them well..the thin line makes them drift nice and with the longer rod combined with light line they cast well , and i can battle bigger fish on lighter line with a longer rod.

Im having a loomis 8'6" fly rod blank built into a spinning rod for this fall ..ill be able to cast 1/64 and 1/32 jigs alot better... im gonna pair the rod with a shimano sustain 1000..it will be trout nirvana


----------



## SAWMIKAZE




----------



## steven stern

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 423181


Im with ya on shimano all my rods and reels are shimano. Would like to have a 6'6 heavy g3 though. That fly rod spinning combo is pretty sweet idea you could still get away with portions of fly casting as well.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Great pics guys. Gotta find where I put my catfish pictures. Nothing as fantastic as the ones you posted, but quite a bit of fun!


----------



## derwoodii

sailed Whitsunday islands for week last year very hard to beat tip top trip even caught some fish


----------



## derwoodii

there was 3 boats full of mates 






even had dear wife along was such good time


----------



## derwoodii

did trip though the fiords of New Zealand out of Te anau took a boat to chase trout in 200 m crystal clear water


----------



## derwoodii

do a bit of sailing with a mate n son when time allows


----------



## redfin

steven stern said:


> We have been trolling roster tails (just an inline spinner) for rainbowView attachment 423177



My favorite lure to troll for trout is either a gold or silver Super Duper.


----------



## steven stern

redfin said:


> My favorite lure to troll for trout is either a gold or silver Super Duper.


They work real good too


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

redfin said:


> My favorite lure to troll for trout is either a gold or silver Super Duper.



Ive crushed trout with hus-lures too , silver on sunny days and copper/gold on cloudy ones.


----------



## wood4heat

Got out fishing off of Pacific City with my Dad and Uncle on Saturday.

Some fishing action off of Haystack Rock. This may have been the flattest ocean I have ever seen:



2938 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

My first Ling Cod of the day:



2937 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

My Dad with the biggest Ling of the day:



2939 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And beaching the boat to head home:



2940 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




2941 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




2944 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Back at the house with our limit on Lings and a couple Sea Bass by 11:00 :



2943 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Redbird

This past Saturday 23" and 16" girth somewhere around 7 1/2 lb


----------



## Marine5068

Hunting for Trophy Musky in Lakes of Southern Ontario Canada.
Here's a good one from Moira Lake a stone's throw from my place.
49" with a nice, fat girth and weighed in at 34lbs.
She hit on a "figure eight" move at the side of the boat.
Lure was a blue/ silver Double Cowgirl in-line spinner bait.


----------



## Marine5068

Smallmouth Bass are abundant in Ontario.
Some record fish weigh in at over 9 lbs.
We have these ice-aged gouged out lakes here made from some of the oldest and hardest rock on earth in our Canadian Shield.
You never know what lurks in these deep, dark and rocky lakes.
Here's one 4lber from Georgian Bay near Manitoulin Island.
Hit on a cast Matzuo "nano minnow" crankbait on a rocky shoreline near Strawberry Island.


----------



## Marine5068

Another Smallie, from Rice Lake this time.
Lots of weeds, logs and rock in this lake.
This beauty hit on a white safety-pin spinner bait with a Berkley tail trailer.


----------



## 1Alpha1

A bunch of nice pictures. I don't know a whole lot about boats, but I do know that I'd rather be on one that is water tight.


----------



## Dave Hadden

Here's my all wood Tyee rowboat at its mooring spot.
Season starts July 15th. but rarely are any caught before August.





Here's what we are trolling for.
Me holding a 45 pound Tyee I rowed two years ago.
I'm 6'2" and about 200 lbs. for comparison.





In 2012 I won the Dr. Richard Murphy Trophy for rowing two new members into the Tyee Club of BC.
Here's me (in hat) receiving it at the AGM in 2013.





I've been fishing for 65 years more or less and have caught lots of salmon, trout and steelhead, as well as all the ocean bottom-fish we have here too.
Now I mostly fly fish for trout and summer run steelhead and row for Tyee during the season.
Keeps me in good shape if nothing else. LOL

Ironically, I used to surf along the Washington and Oregon coasts back from about 1978 to 1982 most summers as we got no surf where I lived during that time of year.
Haystack Rock brought back a couple of memories.


Take care.


----------



## 2strokenut

7.5lb salmon on 4lb line


----------



## stihl sawing

A bit of playing on the lake.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## Dave Hadden

So this morning I checked out this new rowboat I'd heard about that was built by the same guy who built mine.
The one I have is the one he built for himself and is a really nice boat with lots of neat features, BUT, the newest one he built is even prettier than mine.
Here's a pic I just took of it and apologies for the reflection that mars it but geeze this boat is pretty. Cherry wood and lots of decorative inserts really make it distinctive IMHO.
In addition there is a small solar panel to keep the battery charged up that powers the lights built in to the boat.

I can't wait to see blood in it.





I also noted a few of the rowers here are getting their boats on the dock and are ready to go.
Note really low tide today with a big flood all afternoon which hopefully will bring some fish with it.
We're anglers. We're eternally hopeful. 





Some of you may have heard of Painters Lodge here as it's quite famous and marketed around the globe.
My buddy lives next door and I often boat over for a visit. This is Painters fleet of Boston Whalers minus a number that are still out fishing.
Been pretty good so far this year.








Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden

I lost one of my favorite plugs two nights ago so last night I told my dog to keep an eye out for it.
I had hoped Dennis, the rod-holder, would help out too but judging by this he was distracted by the sunset.
Buddy was on the job though.







Take care.


----------



## alleyyooper

Daughter lives in Wisconsin and sent me this picture of a monster Wisconsin fish from her vacation this year.





I take great joy on picking on her. In case you were wondering she is a breast cancer survivor, cross country runner and Opted not to have reconstruct surgery.

 Al


----------



## wood4heat

Dave Hadden said:


> Some of you may have heard of Painters Lodge here as it's quite famous and marketed around the globe.
> My buddy lives next door and I often boat over for a visit. This is Painters fleet of Boston Whalers minus a number that are still out fishing.
> Been pretty good so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.



I LOVE a Boston Whaler! AS a kid I used to visit a cabin on Odell Lake in Central Oregon. Beautiful lake full of Rainbow Trout, Mackinaw Trout, and Kokanee! The family that owned the cabin were good friends and had a Boston Whaler. We would ski behind it, fish out of it, and just cruise the lake on it. They are great all purpose boats!


----------



## wood4heat

alleyyooper said:


> Daughter lives in Wisconsin and sent me this picture of a monster Wisconsin fish from her vacation this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al



Looks like the Yellow Perch my daughter caught!




2806 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## greendohn

I pond fish mostly, me trusty canoe and I have logged what seems like a million miles together, I'm also a river rat and love chasing the smallies(small mouth bass).


----------



## alleyyooper

I have a 17 foot canoe I use on Beaver ponds fishing. Lots of smallies and pike caught in the beaver ponds. Some have some good sized rainbow trout too. I go by my self 95% of the time so set two 5 gallon pails full of water in the front, they also work fairly well as a live well if it isn't to hot.






I also have a 15 footer but don't care for it as much as the 17 footer. Weight difference isn't much different in 2 feet either.
My 17 foot came off my truck at 70 MPH first time I had it on the roof of the cap and I was dumb and using rope to tie it down. It got a couple scratches on it.

 Al


----------



## scallywag

wood4heat said:


> Looks like the Yellow Perch my daughter caught!


 
We know them as Red Fin here in Oz......Good eating too!


----------



## stihl sawing

Ain't nobody catches more fish than Greendohn, That guy could catch fish in the sink drain.


----------



## greendohn

stihl sawing said:


> Ain't nobody catches more fish than Greendohn, That guy could catch fish in the sink drain.



LOL,,I'm lucky I get to fish quite a bit, I don't always catch 'em!!


----------



## Del_

Antique boat and motor cruise.


----------



## Dave Hadden

Here's myself and my lovely rod-holder on the last night of the Tyee season here, two nights ago.
I've tried to get her a Tyee several times now to no avail, but Tuesday night we did manage to take a nice Cabezon on an old shovel-nose Lucky Louie plug, to date the only fish she's ever boated in the Tyee Pool. She was quite excited by it.

We'll get one next year, if any survive the El Nino/Blob combination of warm water in the north Pacific for another year.
Lots of undersized fish this year. (Under 30 lbs)
Only 15 over 30 and but two over 40 with the biggest at 41 1/2 pounds.

But at least I know some good-looking younger women, and I can prove it too.
Just wish I wasn't 70 sometimes. 







Take care.


----------



## rburg

Nice to take your daughter fishing? Lol


----------



## greendohn

Chased some catfishes Wed. nite. under the lite of a 1957 Coleman I recently restored.

we landed a bunch of the fishes.


----------



## Dave Hadden

rburg said:


> Nice to take your daughter fishing? Lol



Ha ha.

Nope, never had kids of my own and besides, Sharon's only 16 years younger than I.

Just a good pal though to clear the record.

Here's Sharon and her pal Diane with me last year.

I figure I might as well have good looking women fishing with me rather than old fat guys. LOL








Take care.


----------



## derwoodii

spring has sprung so out in the tub we come,, got a few trips planned for this summer may even tho a line over the side http://martha-cove.com/marinetraffic.htm


----------



## Buckshot00

Few fish pics from yesterday.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Buckshot00 said:


> Few fish pics from yesterday.



Love the pics Buckshot. You on the outerbanks or just on the main coast?


----------



## Buckshot00

Onslow County but I fish in Pender County. Main coast. Fishing the icw and creeks adjoining.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Buckshot00 said:


> Onslow County but I fish in Pender County. Main coast. Fishing the icw and creeks adjoining.


Masonboro possibly? Nice fish.


----------



## Buckshot00

Topsail


----------



## derwoodii

ah the joys of boats she'll be ship shape good to go in few days


----------



## Rudedog

Fishing on the Chesapeake Bay at the mouth of the South River Annapolis Maryland


----------



## row.man

I'm not into fishing, but I love kayaking and building small boats. https://m.facebook.com/Rowerwet/alb...src=https://m.facebook.com/Rowerwet/&_rdr#_=_ my current building energy is going into perfecting my Sawfish design, a kayak made of foam.


----------



## morewood

This is my son up in Canada this summer. I finished the floor in the boat three days prior. I'll post more later.

Shea


----------



## Rudedog

That is a cute kid.


----------



## derwoodii

today's leisurely 3 hour tour port phillip bay thats Melbourne city skyline off starboard


----------



## derwoodii

down the south end of port Phillip bay today docked up in martha cove marina


----------



## 2strokenut

trout fishing up in and aroud the lakes in Tasmaina


----------



## derwoodii

day on the bay dolpins off the bow 





going too tassie anyone 






tyre fire smoke over Melbourne skyline & its still going http://www.3aw.com.au/news/broadmea...-across-northern-suburbs-20160110-gm31w2.html






westerly 180 degree wind change & storm blew us home tho handy a sea search plane practicing laps was close by


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's the last two kings that I caught,






54 and 56 pound each...

SR


----------



## Rudedog

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's the last two kings that I caught,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 and 56 pound each...
> 
> SR


How tall are you??


----------



## Sawyer Rob

5' - 91/2" bare foot...

SR


----------



## Rudedog

Sawyer Rob said:


> 5' - 91/2" bare foot...
> 
> SR


Holy Crap!! Those are some big ones. They make you look 4'- 02" in the pic!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Rudedog said:


> Holy Crap!! Those are some big ones. They make you look 4'- 02" in the pic!!


 They were a couple nice ones, not setting any records, but they froze and canned up nicely!

SR


----------



## Plowboy83

A new lake I found in the high country during deer season. Didn't get a chance to fish it but will be going up the spring when the snow melts. Seen some really nice trout in it.


----------



## Plowboy83

My wife took the bass boat out today with our 2 girls and sent me this picture to rub it in while I was sitting on a tractor. I didn't think that was very nice


----------



## Plowboy83




----------



## rarefish383

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's the last two kings that I caught,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 and 56 pound each...
> 
> SR



Rob, what kind of gun do you use for them, and do they nest in trees? Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

My fishing buddy's 30' Contender.





Rockfish on the Chesapeake.





Wahoo off NC.





Black Tip Shark off NC.





Lost bird 35 miles off Virginia, hung around the boat, sitting on every one for about an hour, then left for home, I hope.





90 pound Bluefin off Virginia.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

wood4heat said:


> Does nobody else fish? This is kind of a lonely thread.



hey! keep posting...  great show, enjoyed it all...

never been to this forum b4 but will return. enjoyed all the off shore and Columbia River pix... salmon, crabs (Dungeness?)... boats, high seas, stories and tall tales!... salmon and Dungeness some of my favs! on the crabs, I do the claws... and then also take the meat out of insides... one thin compartment after another... slow tedious work, but highly rewarding... nice crew you got there Wood... liked that pix... lunch on the high seas... cute! 

  

you got it going... 

your fishing pal, BL from Seattle ~

I do like salmon!, here I am smoking part of a 25# King recently - local grocery had them on sale... I said I wanted a big one, they said... after being gone 10 mins...here, biggest we got! ...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 494775
> View attachment 494774
> A new lake I found in the high country during deer season. Didn't get a chance to fish it but will be going up the spring when the snow melts. Seen some really nice trout in it. View attachment 494773



that is a really swell foto essay! glad I got to see that awesome mountain lake... even if only by pix!!!! so beautiful and serene! will look fwd to seeing the lake trout pix...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 496173
> 
> 
> 
> My wife took the bass boat out today with our 2 girls and sent me this picture to rub it in while I was sitting on a tractor. I didn't think that was very nice



I like both... the bass pix and the tractor work, too... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's the last two kings that I caught,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 and 56 pound each...
> 
> SR



SR - wondered where you went, now I see... you went fishing! lol... since u r Midwest... where did u catch those monsters??.... don't see a lot of pix like that any more... 40 yrs ago it was the norm... but times and conditions have changed...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 423135
> 
> 
> Spring trout streams in PA



'perfect!!'....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

derwoodii said:


> sailed Whitsunday islands for week last year very hard to beat tip top trip even caught some fish
> View attachment 424185



nice! national geographic perfect...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

wood4heat said:


> Got out fishing off of Pacific City with my Dad and Uncle on Saturday.
> 
> Some fishing action off of Haystack Rock. This may have been the flattest ocean I have ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 2938 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> My first Ling Cod of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 2937 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> My Dad with the biggest Ling of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 2939 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> And beaching the boat to head home:
> 
> 
> 
> 2940 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2941 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2944 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> Back at the house with our limit on Lings and a couple Sea Bass by 11:00 :
> 
> 
> 
> 2943 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



nice foto essay! I had cod for dinner last nite...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> SR - wondered where you went, now I see... you went fishing! lol... since u r Midwest... where did u catch those monsters??.... don't see a lot of pix like that any more...


 I lived by the Kenai River in Alaska, for many years... That's the river I caught them in...

SR


----------



## Plowboy83

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that is a really swell foto essay! glad I got to see that awesome mountain lake... even if only by pix!!!! so beautiful and serene! will look fwd to seeing the lake trout pix...


Get out here and I'll pack u in and we will go fish it


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Plowboy83 said:


> *Get out here and I'll pack u in and we will go fish it*



you mean a pack horse high country back woods trip up to that lake? are you sh*tting me?... really?...pack out of what town...? I am interested... 

sounds like a fishing trip of a life-time! ~ bordering on, if not exceeding... _a dream come true!!_


----------



## Plowboy83

Yeah pack in on horses and load the mules up with food and beer. I'm out here in central California we pack into the Ansel Adams wilderness if you are interest let me know it's a blast. Get away for a couple days and relax and not have seen anybody. That lake is about 9700ft just need to wait for the snow to melt


----------



## Plowboy83

Some more pics of some of my horses and mules on that pack trip when we deer hunted around Chittaden lake. The lake with the logs is actually Lillian lake


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

BL sed: I am interested... 

Pb83 sed: if you are interest let me know

if you would PM me... we can further discuss via email, then cell.


----------



## Plowboy83

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> BL sed: I am interested...
> 
> Pb83 sed: if you are interest let me know
> 
> if you would PM me... we can further discuss via email, then c


Ok will do


----------



## Plowboy83

Pm sent


----------



## Plowboy83




----------



## derwoodii

mallacoota inlet gypys point ah well i caught nuthin,,,, but could care less.


----------



## rageej

Where are you island camping 


Sent using mental telepathy.


----------



## derwoodii

rageej said:


> Where are you island camping
> 
> 
> Sent using mental telepathy.




camping ? oh dear me no twas 4.5 star resort my dear chap  http://gipsylakeside.com/


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383,

Lost bird 35 miles off Virginia, hung around the boat, sitting on every one for about an hour, then left for home, I hope.





my oh my! isn't that just amazing... and sat on each for an hour, too... hope the lil tike made it back to shore... great post!! 
.


----------



## James Miller

caught this big girl in knee deep water chaseing bowfin.

caught hubby a few feet away both on rainbow trout rattle traps. Lake Marburg south central PA.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 502485
> View attachment 502486
> View attachment 502487



awesome... i'd say your pix are worth more than a thousand words each... VC

(very cool!)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 503006
> caught this big girl in knee deep water chaseing bowfin.
> View attachment 503012
> caught hubby a few feet away both on rainbow trout rattle traps. Lake Marburg south central PA.



nice bass JM, nice pix, too.... I bet they were fun to land... I have nice bass in one of my stock tanks... I like to go fish for them during the spawning season... they are like a string of Chinese firecrackers... break the water in a big splashing bubble... tossing it all about... up up up... red gills a blaring, tail flipping...all but snorting and snarling... then ker-s Plash... down into the water the go... I reel them in. catch n release... incredible experience...


----------



## Dave Hadden

It's Tyee season here so I've been rowing a lot and until last week not having any success at all.

In fact it's been a poor year for Tyee, a Chinook salmon over 30 lbs. in weight but there have been a number of under-size fish caught and I've managed three this past week with one last night and another tonight.

The first pic is a 25 pounder caught last week.
The second pic is a 22 1/2 pounder caught last night.
The third pic is a little 17 1/2 pounder caught tonight.
The fourth is tonight's fish and big Bud, all 6'4" and 280 lbs. of him.

He's not happy it's not a Tyee. LOL

All three fish were caught on the same plug, an old Lucky Louie Pearl Pink one gifted to me from an old friend. It's over 40 years old and still works like a hot damn.

























Take care.


----------



## rarefish383

Crabby called and wanted know if I wanted to go fishing? Yep! We caught two White Marlin and three Yellowfin Tuna. 60 miles off MD/VA shore. The Tuna were caught after dark so no pics, Joe.


----------



## Marine5068

Dave Hadden said:


> It's Tyee season here so I've been rowing a lot and until last week not having any success at all.
> 
> In fact it's been a poor year for Tyee, a Chinook salmon over 30 lbs. in weight but there have been a number of under-size fish caught and I've managed three this past week with one last night and another tonight.
> 
> The first pic is a 25 pounder caught last week.
> The second pic is a 22 1/2 pounder caught last night.
> The third pic is a little 17 1/2 pounder caught tonight.
> The fourth is tonight's fish and big Bud, all 6'4" and 280 lbs. of him.
> 
> He's not happy it's not a Tyee. LOL
> 
> All three fish were caught on the same plug, an old Lucky Louie Pearl Pink one gifted to me from an old friend. It's over 40 years old and still works like a hot damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


Nice Chinook


----------



## Bigfir

Some rainbows from this spring boys trip, between beers we manage a good fish or 2.....


----------



## buzz sawyer

The only thing better than fishing is catching!

Here's an odd one I caught today. After several smallmouths, I caught this one - about 12" - average for the small creek I was in. 
Only has one eye - on the left. Looks like it never had one on the right. One good thing, I only needed to use 1/2 a worm.


----------



## Bigfir

buzz sawyer said:


> The only thing better than fishing is catching!
> 
> Here's an odd one I caught today. After several smallmouths, I caught this one - about 12" - average for the small creek I was in.
> Only has one eye - on the left. Looks like it never had one on the right. One good thing, I only needed to use 1/2 a worm.


Do you happen to live next to the nuclear plant?


----------



## buzz sawyer

Bigfir said:


> Do you happen to live next to the nuclear plant?


Nah. Someone will probably blame it on the fracking. I'm surprised it lived to be this big. I doubt there are any fish in the creek big enough to prey on it now.


----------



## derwoodii

got out on the bay off Melbourne yesterday 






found a bigger boat... 





surfed the bow wave back home


----------



## 2strokenut

derwoodii said:


> got out on the bay off Melbourne yesterday
> 
> View attachment 551243
> 
> 
> found a bigger boat...
> 
> View attachment 551244
> 
> surfed the bow wave back home
> 
> View attachment 551245


looks like a dam good day out


----------



## rarefish383

Why did you put that big "X" on the side of your boat? Looks like a target, Joe.


----------



## derwoodii

rarefish383 said:


> Why did you put that big "X" on the side of your boat? Looks like a target, Joe.




load torpedos tubes 1 & 2 target 1000 metres,,,,,, that was odd it the stair case within structure i think but was not sure


----------



## derwoodii

got out again today went up Yarra river to city docklands then back out under Melbourne city bridge called westgate


----------



## derwoodii

helped me mate take his new (used ) boat for shake down, this ones a genuine off shore sailor steel double ender hull 38 foot all the nav gear & hey got a kitchen tv and dunny shower that works,,, everything good to go and was in the right place the ex owner knows his stuff and been living on it for 15 years


----------



## Husky Man

wood4heat said:


> As I've gotten older getting out on the water has become my favorite past time. I love fishing with friends, camping with the family or just heading out for a cruise. I am fortunate to live in an area with more lakes and rivers than I can ever get bored of as well as a short distance to the Pacific coast. I thought I'd share a few pics of my time on the water and would love to see yours as well!
> 
> One thing I love to do is head out on the Columbia River with the kids and find a nice beach on one of the many islands to swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 2672 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> We also camp at a lake on the Oregon coast about 20 minutes from Winchester Bay. The lake is great for tubing, and fishing. Lots of bass, yellow perch and rainbow trout. We'll usually head over to Winchester from here and spend a day crabbing or fishing for salmon.
> 
> My wife can't keep her eyes open for these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2673 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2674 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2675 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> So lets see how you spend time on the water!




Wood4heat, is your top pic between McGuire and Government Islands on the Columbia? That looks like you're on the North side of McGuire, looking North at the East end of Government Island.
Growing up, my folks had a boathouse (Floating home, not cruising houseboat) at Big Eddy Marina, on the south channel.

As teens, my friends and I did a lot of Island camping on McGuire.

I will have to reload a bunch of pics on the computer, had to clear the damn thing, damn viruses.

My Sister in Law, has 2 acres, near Nehalem, the last 2 years we haven't gotten down there much, but in 2015, the wife and I put 13 Salmon in the freezer, my best fish was a 32# wild Chinook. we had a few small Coho, but most of our fish were 15-20# Chinook.

We do a lot of crabbing too, though I HOPE that was a TYPO, in Oregon, Minimum Dungeness size is 5 3/4" across the back, 51/4" will cost you $300, or so I'm told, I don't intend to find out first hand. The end of August we went crabbing and caught 40 keepers, near the top of the Nehalem jetty, some big ones, one 8" and enough near 7" or over, that we almost threw back some legal keepers because they started looking small.

Chat more with you soon,
Doug


----------



## wood4heat

Husky Man said:


> Wood4heat, is your top pic between McGuire and Government Islands on the Columbia? That looks like you're on the North side of McGuire, looking North at the East end of Government Island.
> 
> We do a lot of crabbing too, though I HOPE that was a TYPO, in Oregon, Minimum Dungeness size is 5 3/4" across the back, 51/4" will cost you $300, or so I'm told, I don't intend to find out first hand. The end of August we went crabbing and caught 40 keepers, near the top of the Nehalem jetty, some big ones, one 8" and enough near 7" or over, that we almost threw back some legal keepers because they started looking small.
> 
> Chat more with you soon,
> Doug



That pic was the East end of Mcguire looking north. Love it between the islands right there! Anywhere else and you have views of either Marine dr or hwy14. Plus the current is much slower right there than most of the river. Unfortunately mid to late summer it can get too shallow to get in there. Almost got stuck one year! They started holding back water at Bonniville and we lost several feet in less than hour! 

And about the crab if I said 5-1/4 somewhere that was a mistake. The minimum opening on a crab gauge is 5-3/4. We get a lot of small crab in the Bays so those gauges are handy. If we get offshore they’re not needed. Almost every crab is in the 7”+ range! 

Post your pics when you can, I’d love to see than!


----------



## wood4heat

A few pics of my last fishing trip. This was Labor Day weekend off of Pacific City. 

The Dory fleet heading out:



4870 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

The sun coming up over Pacific City:



4871 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

My first Coho of the day:



4872 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

One of three crab pots we dropped. Caught three limits of crab (36) that day! 



4873 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And our three limits of Coho. Caught all we could and got back up to the house by 10:30! Now the real work begins...



4874 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




4875 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

The salmon clean pretty easy. Cracking 36 crab though!!


----------



## Gugi47




----------



## Del_

1954 Alumacraft Merrie 16.


----------



## derwoodii

sailing today under a sun dog halo and a plane contrail that was Qantas 63 going over head Sydney to Johannesburg


----------



## Husky Man

What is the secret for posting pics?

Do I need to use a third party host like Photobucket?0

I tried posting some earlier, without success

I Used to use Photobucket before they started to charge a fee

I Couldn't find anything that gave instructions on posting pics, the forum "Help" section didn't have any info that I could find.

How about it, anyone want to teach me the "Secret Handshake "

Doug


----------



## wood4heat

Husky Man said:


> What is the secret for posting pics?
> 
> Do I need to use a third party host like Photobucket?0
> 
> I tried posting some earlier, without success
> 
> I Used to use Photobucket before they started to charge a fee
> 
> I Couldn't find anything that gave instructions on posting pics, the forum "Help" section didn't have any info that I could find.
> 
> How about it, anyone want to teach me the "Secret Handshake "
> 
> Doug



Click on galleries in the toolbar at the top of AS. From there you can create a photo gallery to upload pictures to and share them from. To post a pic just copy and paste the url from the share picture tab of the pic you want to share. 

Clear as mud?


----------



## JlemmondNC

I'll play


----------



## Husky Man

Let's try this again 

Some Salmon from 2015

My First Mate's 12# Chinook
[photo=medium]4880[/photo]
[photo=medium]4881[/photo]

My 21# Chinook
[photo=medium]4877[/photo]

My 32# Chinook
[photo=medium]4879[/photo]
[photo=medium]4878[/photo]

Heading out Crabbing
[photo=medium]4882[/photo]
[photo=medium]4883[/photo]
[photo=medium]4884[/photo]

My Favorite Deckhand
[photo=medium]4886[/photo]

A successful Kokanee trip at Lake Billy Chinook, Central Oregon
[photo=medium]4888[/photo]

Doug


----------



## Husky Man

BTW, Thank You wood4heat, I woodn't have figured that out on my own, I'm not exactly a computer nerd, or Gadget Geek.

Doug


----------



## Husky Man

wood4heat said:


> LOL, mine is 21 years old. I can take it out for a beer!
> 
> She's not real fancy but a solid boat that has provided a whole lot of enjoyment.




Heck W4H, your boat is just a young whipper snapper compared to ours, our little Beachcraft (17') passed drinking age a long time ago, 1982, she's the wrong end of 35 now, but still gets us out fishin' and crabbin' , and purrs like a Kitten with a warm bowl of milk and a comfy lap handy .

Those Arima's are Real Popular down on the Nehalem where we fish, there is usually at least 3 of them moored at the Wheeler Marina, with the 17' the most popular size, but we often see the 19's and an occasional 22.

Doug


----------



## wood4heat

Great pics Husky Man! 

You ever been to Odell Lake in Central OR? One of my favorite spots in the world! I’ve pulled a lot of Kokanee out of that lake!


----------



## Husky Man

Never been to Odell, but spent many vacations on both Lake Billy Chinook, and Prineville Reservoir.

That was the only trip we really had any Luck fishing, but then at the lakes fishing hasn't been our priority like it is at the coast.
Our little Beachcraft just has the 3.8L Buick with a 2 BBL Carb, so it wont pull ME water skiing, but it manages the kids on tubes and wake boards just fine.
I wish it was set up better for a kicker, but I have several props, and change them out based on what we will be doing. When fishing a 15 pitch can troll fine, but is a bit slow getting from the ramp out to the Jaws, but is still pretty easy on fuel trolling. If we are mostly crabbing, a 17 pitch works well, more Giddy Up Go, and we can hang the Sea Anchors out, if we feel like fishing. If we keep the load Light in the boat, a 19 pitch does well tubing and wake boarding, if a bunch want to go watch it's back to the 17 pitch.

Our boat is even less fancy than yours, but the Wife and Step Kids didn't grow up around boats, like my Sisters and I, so to them it's the neatest thing since Peanut Butter and sliced Bread, for me, it's what I remember a lot of when I was young, and gets me out on the water , and honestly, the new boats are to curvey and bloated looking for my tastes, I'm a traditionalist. The boat that I would Like to have for fishing the coast would be about a 1997-2002 Bayliner, either a 2452, or 2859. Both aft helm hard top cruisers, the 24 would be more manageable fishing the Nehalem River and Bay, the 28 would be more comfortable out in the ocean, when one fits the budget, it will be a matter of which I find the right price/condition/equipment package, either would be great, secretly, I like the idea of the 28, except launching it solo, the Wife isn't comfortable around docks and trailering the boat we have now, never mind a 24 or 28 footer, she isn't comfortable backing the trailer down the ramp, especially on a busy day, so I end up doing the Chinese fire drill myself. But after all these years around boats, I can often Chinese Fire drill our boat in or out by myself faster than a lot weekend warriors can launch or retrieve with help 

Doug


----------



## wood4heat

Ive camped at Billy Chinook but never with the boat. I’ve had our canoe there though. 

I hear ya on the Chinese fire drill and weekend warriors! When my wife comes along she will pull the truck and trailer up the ramp and park them but she won’t back the trailer down to retrieve the boat unless there is no one else waiting. A lot of times we go mid week when it’s just me and the kids so I’m running back and forth. 

There is a restaurant on the water where we launch most often. I love going there the first hot weekend of the year to watch the circus unfold on the ramp! 

I love the lines of the Arima’s just as you like your boat. My dream would be to keep it for rivers, lakes, and bays then pick up a Kingfisher 3325 Destination for Tuna trips and long weekends on the water! http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...7FCF2CEEE4D8E8DB1E4CF757DC4C01444&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## Husky Man

I'm a life long boater, my parents were fishing buoy 10 in a 16 footer 3 DAYS before I was born, they bought the float and shell for our boathouse when I was 6 months old, they did the electrical, plumbing and interior work themselves. There are still plenty similar to ours out there now, but back in 65-66' the boathouses weren't anything like some of them you see these days. It was a simple place, Metal roof and siding on a log float, large family room and kitchen area, 2 small bedrooms and a 3/4 bath, toilet, sink, stall shower, plus the boatwell, paneling on the walls, acoustic tile ceilings, but what a place to spend the weekends growing up, I wouldn't trade childhoods with todays kids for ANYTHING.

What ramp/restaurant are you enjoying? I don't remember the boathouse being at the Aqua terrace moorage, that was closed when I was very young, but we were "Plank Owners at Big Eddy Marina, among the original group when it opened. We had a Premium slip, fourth house from the shore end of "A" walk, no other houses upstream of us, what a view of the river and Mt. Hood! Another great view, was straight down the dock, Big Eddy had a private ramp, that before the moorage expanded, and parking got short, was open to the public, for a fee. We could sit on the deck, and watch the ramp antics of weekend warriors. Not as frequent as the ramp mis-adventures was the "See water, and Go types" that had no idea what the channel markers meant, there are some rocks between Big Eddy and the wing dam just below Chinook Landing, we would occasionally hear a boat buzzing along and then suddenly WHAM, no lower unit .

Did you camp "E" loop, the group camp, or the lower campground at Billy Chinook?

I see in your profile that you're a Fire Fighter, we had several former District 10 Firemen in our circle of Friends on the river, Plus I have a Brother-in-Law who is a Fireman/Paramedic with Canby, and a Cousin, who is with TVFR.

We have a LOT in common, looking at your pics, it looks like you guys like Leavenworth, Wa too, not to mention shooting as well.

I have an uncivilized early morning coming up, so I gotta go, chat with you more later

Doug


----------



## wood4heat

We usually launch at the Port of Camas Washougal. The restaurant is the Puffin Cafe. Used to be really good Caribbean food but a couple years back they changed up their menu and it’s mediocre at best now. I used to love their jerk chicken tacos with mango salsa or garlic pulled pork on coconut rice but those were both dropped. Now we run the boat to Hayden Island and eat at the Island Cafe. Really good food but there is always a wait. There is also The Deck on the dock by the Sextant on Marine Drive. It is decent and you can always get seated but no one has the built in entertainment like the Puffin Cafe! 

We used to have friends with property above the rim on the cove palisades side but last time we were there we stayed in Deschutes Campground. Don’t remember which loop we were in but it was left of the entrance as you entered. At the far other end was a trail that led up above the rim. I thought it was a nice campground.


----------



## Husky Man

Hi W4H,

I Don't know if they have always named the campgrounds at Cove Palisades, or if that is something they have done since I was a kid. The Deschutes campground you stayed in, is what we always refered to as the "Lower Campground ", and consists of A, B and C Loops, down in the canyon, yes it is a nice campground. "E" Loop, is near the top of the hill, as you start down into the canyon, on the Crooked River arm. The Group Camp Area is between the Crooked River Bridge, and the Deschutes Campground, you stayed at, and has IIRC, sections for 3 separate groups, designated with "D" site#s. 

We went to The Cove Palisades "Cove, or The Cove, to us kids back then" AKA, "Round Butte", which is the name of the Dam that creates the lake. Then, my Wife and Step Kids refer to it as "LBC" for Lake Billy Chinook, several names for the same place, but all bring back Great Memories We have stayed in all 3 sections of the Park, and Love them all.

The Pic of the Kokanee, was from 2014, when we rented a houseboat, rather than camped, it was Great, and we would like to do it again, but we did miss having a campfire, fires aren't allowed on any of the beaches a houseboat can access, just the campgrounds.

The Puffin Cafe, is that the floating restaurant? If it is, we have eaten there, and my Wife mentioned wanting to go there again last summer, but we never made it.

Whatever became of the "Parker House", or "Parker's Landing" over looking the marina there, as I recall, the last time I was by there, it seems as if it was boarded up and closed. We used boat up to "Parker's" for the brunch buffet, they had really good food.

Doug


----------



## wood4heat

Yup, the Puffin Cafe is just downriver from the boat ramp. Been sorting through my pics and found one from a few years back. We were camping on the Washington side of Government Island just across from Ackerman Island and went to the Puffin for dinner one night, this is tied up to their dock:



4891 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And this was from the Island Cafe on Hayden Island:



4889 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And The Deck off of Marine Drive:



4890 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

In the summer I like to run the boat all the way to downtown Portland and meet my wife. The kids and I will spend the day exploring the islands and swimming before meeting her at what used to be a floating Newport Bay on the waterfront. It closed sometime in the last year but I'm hoping they will open something else there, it was a neat spot. Anyway she carpools to work so we can give her a ride back to Camas. Sure has to beat sitting in traffic!

Not sure what happened to the Parker House, it may have been before my time. We moved to this area in 2006 and only bought the boat in 2012.


----------



## Husky Man

Hey Wood4Heat and Backyard Lumberjack, are you guys dropping your crab Live and Whole, into boiling water when you cook them?

My recently Passed Away Brother in Law taught us to chop them in half with a large knife or small machete, pop the shell tops off, shake out all the Yuck and rinse before dropping the cleaned halves into the cooker.

OMG, did that make a difference, my Wife didn't care for the back meat before, now it is her favorite part of the crab.

We lost "Woody" the end of September to Lung Cancer, I'm still trying to get used to knowing that he won't be at their place in Nehalem anymore, Foss Rd, will never be the same.

My Wife's Sister and Woody had only been married for a little over 3 years, but in that time he had taught us so much about catching and cooking seafood. 

Before Woody's tutoring we had fished the "Legendary " Tillamook Bay, and always seemed to Limit Out on Trophy Sized SEAWEED, although I have had Good Luck crabbing Tillamook Bay, I couldn't catch a Fish there to save my life.

Woody gave us a lot of advice, and in 2015, fishing the Nehalem River and Bay, we put 13 fish in the freezer.

Unfortunately, Woody hadn't taught us about Halibut yet, so we are going to have to learn that the hard way.

We lost a Great Friend, he will be Missed Greatly, but Never Forgotten. 
I Won't be able to net a Salmon, or chop a Crab without thinking of Woody

Doug


----------



## wood4heat

Sorry to hear about Woody, sounds like he was a good guy.

I started cooking them as he showed you a few years ago. I whack them between the eyes with a fish whacker to kill them. Then pull the back off to clean then and break them in half. Another benefit Ive found of this method is I can get more in the cooker! Kinda helpful when you’ve got 36 or more crab to cook.

I’ve fished and crabbed outside the jaws in Garibaldi but never in the bay. I have crabbed Netarts Bay and done ok. My wife and youngest don’t care for the big open water so Netarts is where I take them. It’s a bit more “low key” than Garibaldi! Plus my dad has a Place in Pacific City so it’s an easy drive up three capes scenic rt to get there. If I’m with friends and the conditions are right we will fish Garibaldi. It’s been a couple years since Ive done that though. We do amazingly well in my dads Dory off of PC. And there is no wait at the launch ever! Just have to dodge the occasional surfer on the way in!


----------



## Husky Man

I would like to try crabbing Netarts Bay some time, but Bonnie and Woody's place in Nehalem is less than 10 minutes from the County Ramp by the Hwy 101 bridge over the Nehalem, and we have had our travel trailer at their place, they have 2 acres, since June of 2015.. It is liking having our own Beach Cabin. When we still lived in Forest Grove, it was only about 1.5 hours to Bonnie and Woody's, we got down there a LOT back then.

We bought our new (to us) home on Mt. Hood in May of 2016, now it is 2.5-3 or more hours each way depending on traffic, so 2016 and 2017 we didn't get near the time on the water as we did in 15'.
Great Person, willing to teach others anything that he knew, even Fishing related, and I have known some that act like their fishing secrets are a matter of National Security. Years ago, another driver and I were runnin home together from the Seattle area, BS'in on the CB, about the upcoming weekend, Dale mentioned that he was going Salmon fishing on the Columbia, I said "Cool, I grew up on the Columbia, where you going?" OMG, I would have offended him LESS, if I had asked if I could borrow his Wife Darcy for the weekend, I guess that a "Fisherman" never gives away his secrets, Okay, just BS'in here Dale, Sorry about that, BTW, mind if Darcy comes over for the weekend, ohh, no problem, you'll be busy fishin? Great, Thanks Buddy, Preciate it

I have even talked to some guys, that I was 99.99999% sure that they were flat out lying to me, Hey, your secret really isn't that important to me, just say so, if you don't want to tell, you just Pegged my BS Meter:****you:
Fortunately, I have met and known other people, that actually Enjoy helping other people, who enjoy the same things, Kinda like HERE on the AS forums 

Doug


----------



## Husky Man

Hey W4H, what have you had the best Luck with Herring or Spinners?

I'm Always the bait boy, so we fish a lot of plug cut Blue Label, but the First Mate will change out Her own spinners.
My Favorite Deckhand doesn't get to go very often, I'm always setting up her gear. 
We typically use divers, I feel they are more consistent and predictable than weight, we follow that with triangular Flashers , we have a couple of Rainbows worth of those to choose from, I have had better luck with Herring, but the Wife will switch to spinners pretty quick if the Herring aren't producing.

We break all the traditional "Rules", we watch a lot of guys start before dawn and pull out by 10:00, in 2015 it was about our Seventh or Eighth fish before we caught earlier than 3:00pm.
Everyone tells us you HAVE to fish the bottom, we tried that and were catching a LOT of Sculpins. even caught a crab once, slow trolling, it was even a keeper. Watching the fish finder, the fish were all over the screen so we don't get as concerned about dragging bait on the bottom. One time the fish finder was showing a lot of shallow fish, so the Wife only pulled out 6' of line after her gear was in the water, and had a 15# Chinook on in under 3 minutes, fastest we ever had a fish on.

We also always heard you gotta fish the Incoming Tide, again we catch more fish on the Ebb Tide.

We Break all the rules and seem to catch fish all right, so I don't know if nobody ever explained the "Rules" to the Nehalem Salmon, if we are confusing the fish, or if the just felt Sorry for us, but 2015 was a Very Good season for us.

We still have to get the Favorite Deckhand her First Salmon yet, but she is a trooper, even suffered through seasickness out in the Ocean trying to get her Fish. She also asks for a turn at pulling pots when we go crabbing, the kid will give almost anything a try.

Doug


----------



## wood4heat

I honestly have no idea. Seriously, just when I think I have it figured out I find out I’m doing it wrong! I’ve always used a diver. The last time out with my dad divers were out and we were using weights. I still use Triangle flashers and always thought herring was the way to go but the last trip out they only wanted anchovies. I really don’t know! I always go on Arimaowners.com or Ifish.com and ask what’s working before I head out. That or call my dad, he’s retired and has nothing better to do than track all this stuff. He put over 60 salmon in his boat two years ago! 

As far as fishing the rivers I have never done well. I don’t like sitting in the hog lines. Much prefer trolling. I’ve never considered tides in the ocean other than when to cross the bars. It does make a difference crabbing the bays for sure though! I do the best just before and after high tide. Low tide seems hit or miss. I think they prefer higher salinity at high tide. During ebb or flow they’re dug in and not moving much. Off shore tide doesn’t really come into play.

I am an early morning fisherman though. Can’t give you a good reason why other than it’s how I was raised.


----------



## Husky Man

I haven't fished the hog lines in the Columbia, and there aren't any on the Nehalem, trolling in the river and bay as well as the Ocean. As far as fishing the Ebb or Flood tides, that was in reference to fishing the Nehalem river, a lot of guys prefer fishing the incoming tide, theory is the fish come in with the tide. I like fishing the Ebb, a bit into it and a lot of the weed has washed out to sea. I also like the Ebb, because I can troll against the flow, in the same direction the fish are moving, but at a slower over the bottom speed, and still have enough water flow to work the spinners and get action out of the herring. On the flood tide, if you have a 3 knot tidal flow, and your gear needs a 2+ knot through the water speed for proper action, you are moving at 5-6 knots, seems pretty fast to me, or you are trolling against the Flood, and your gear is going the opposite direction of the fish, giving them less time to see and react to your bait. Trolling upstream against the Ebb, I am moving at a slower speed, in the same direction as the fish, it gives the gear enough water flow to work properly, and gives the fish more time to see and react to the bait. Just MY theory anyway, Although I have asked the fish many times, they just won't tell if it makes a difference to them, but it does seem as though we have caught more fish that way.

Sometimes we do get up early, and on the water with the more serious fishermen, a bit depends on the time, and height of the tide, an extreme low tide, and the dock at our preferred ramp is bottomed out, and not enough water to launch the boat, but that is usually a good minus tide for that.
We often fish until dark, and are coming back to the ramp with the running lights lit, been many times that we were the last rig in the lot. Fortunately, we have spent enough time on the Nehalem, that I am pretty comfortable returning after dark.

I googled The Parker House, I didn't find when it actually closed, but it was demolished in July of 2010, and a New restaurant, The Black Pearl on the Columbia, was started in the Parker's former location, but the owner died before construction was completed, and the interior never finished, it is too bad, Parkers had Great food, when we used to go there, but some of the comments in the newspaper article about the demolition, claimed that the quality of the Food and service had declined in the final years, which is a shame.

Doug


----------



## derwoodii

got to practice some spinnaker routines in light winds 







off Melbourne Australia


----------



## Husky Man

I have always been a power boater, but some Friends of the family always had Sailboats, eventually "Boatitis" had them in a Beautiful 42' Pearson Ketch. Both Husband and Wife were Dentists, and they would take 5-6 weeks off every summer to Sail the Canadian San Juans, later Alaska, and after they retired, they spent IIRC about 18 months sailing the "Belvedere" around the world.

Their son Ryan was a couple years younger than me, used to love to come out with us, and get off that "8 Knot Monster" , but that isn't surprising as our boat wasn't an overnighter by any stretch of the imagination, It was a 1968 Stevens 17 Flat bottom, V-Drive with a Corvette Spec 327 My Mom still has that boat, we bought it new, and picked it up at the Factory in Gardena, CA. when I was 3 years old. It was cheaper(and safer for the boat) to drive to Gardena and pick it up, than to have it rail shipped to Portland, OR. We not only saved money, but included a stop at Disneyland  on the way. "Plum Crazy" is an SK class racing hull with recreational seating, which pushes the engine several feet aft, from where it would be located for competition, but allows for 2 rows of 3 across seating.

I will have to find some pictures to reload, some serious computer issues ended up with a completely deleted computer, but pics will make the name "Plum Crazy" very obvious , she is a deep metal flake Purple with white trim. With that 327 in the open behind you, and the V-Drive screeching like a Banshee next to you, people not familiar with boats will swear that you are going at least twice as fast as you really are. With the engine where it belongs, the Cavitation plate readjusted, or better upgraded to adjustable from the helm, and a higher pitch prop, she would be a lot faster, but she is set up for skiing with several people in the boat, and though doesn't reach her full potential, she has done what we want of her, and given us a lot of enjoyment for almost half a century now, and still going strong.

Doug


----------



## wood4heat

I would love to retire on a sailboat! Be self sufficient and travel the world! Sadly my wife is more of an RV person so we will likely go that route. At least part time. 

I used to work with a guy who’s dad raced a J35 and later a hobie33 out of Everette WA. We would drive up and crew for him all the time! I loved being under sail. In the Hobie33 once the spinnaker was out it was like drag race to the finish line! That was a fast boat coming from the J35.


----------



## derwoodii

wood4heat said:


> I would love to retire on a sailboat! Be self sufficient and travel the world! Sadly my wife is more of an RV person so we will likely go that route. At least part time.



if things work out as planned I have much the same idea.. perhaps show your wife the interiors of the 2 hulled cats..they look like RV float & sail level easy & super comfy 

https://www.boatsonline.com.au/boat...s-version-immaculate-tax-paid-surveyed/207630


----------



## stillhunter

walking back to the boat after a Thanksgiving day deer hunt...













Still hunting, I let a parade of 3 does walk by hoping a buck was bringing up the rear but they were unattended. Sorry my flip phone does no justice to the sunset pics.


----------



## derwoodii

last week 8 days up around whitsundays 45 lagoon


----------



## Marine5068

derwoodii said:


> last week 8 days up around whitsundays 45 lagoon
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 727898
> View attachment 727897
> 
> 
> View attachment 727900


That looks like Great Barrier Reef area. Not that I've ever been, only studied.
I heard through studies and programs that there's freshwater Crocs (smaller non aggressive kind, not Salties) in the lakes up that way.
What did you guys end up catching out there amongst the islands?


----------



## derwoodii

Marine5068 said:


> That looks like Great Barrier Reef area. Not that I've ever been, only studied.
> I heard through studies and programs that there's freshwater Crocs (smaller non aggressive kind, not Salties) in the lakes up that way.
> What did you guys end up catching out there amongst the islands?




Yes at southern end of barrier reef we do have fresh water croc in OZ they predominately live inland water holes on the coast are saltys We caught trevally, Yellow strippy and ?? i forgot all catch release 


we worked hard trim sail & got the 15 ton big tub cat up to some decent speed


----------



## rarefish383

After a giant miscommunication with my friend we got on the water, only thing is, I wound up going 30 hours with no sleep. He has a place on Chincoteague Island, VA. We got the boat in the water about 7 Monday morning and ran 70 miles offshore to the Norfolk canyon. He told me I could bring another friend so I got my neighbor who had never been Tuna fishing. We got our spread out, 7 rods,and in less than 30 minutes we had a hook up. We told my neighbor to grab the rod. While his real was screaming, I started reeling in the rod next to him so they wouldn't get tangled, and a fish hit my line. The boat was on auto pilot, so my other buddy ran back to clear rods and bam, bam, bam, three more fish were on. Seven rods, three guys, and 5 fish on. 4 lines got fouled, and one at a time we got one cleared and boated a fish. We got 3 nice Yellowfin boated. Turned out to be a great day.


----------



## grizz55chev

rarefish383 said:


> After a giant miscommunication with my friend we got on the water, only thing is, I wound up going 30 hours with no sleep. He has a place on Chincoteague Island, VA. We got the boat in the water about 7 Monday morning and ran 70 miles offshore to the Norfolk canyon. He told me I could bring another friend so I got my neighbor who had never been Tuna fishing. We got our spread out, 7 rods,and in less than 30 minutes we had a hook up. We told my neighbor to grab the rod. While his real was screaming, I started reeling in the rod next to him so they wouldn't get tangled, and a fish hit my line. The boat was on auto pilot, so my other buddy ran back to clear rods and bam, bam, bam, three more fish were on. Seven rods, three guys, and 5 fish on. 4 lines got fouled, and one at a time we got one cleared and bloated a fish. We got 3 nice Yellowfin boated. Turned out to be a great day.View attachment 837865


You guys had a great day! Loved the story!


----------



## rarefish383

grizz55chev said:


> You guys had a great day! Loved the story!


We did have a great day, and the story gets better! My neighbor who had never been Tuna fishing, was pulling in his driveway Saturday afternoon, from a day of Striper fishing on the Chesapeake. He was washing his boat down when I pulled up on my John Deere and asked if he wanted to go Tuna fishing Monday? Yep. So while we were going over details, my other friend called. He said his plans had changed, his wife and kids took his truck and went home, so we could come down and stay at his place, get some evening fishing in, and fish Sunday and Monday, then he would ride back with us. We were on speaker phone so I thought every one was on the same page. My neighbor said NO, he could NOT fish Sunday because they had Fathers Day activities. I repeated, we could not come Sunday, and we would be leaving at 3am Monday morning, to be at his place by 7. Some how he missed the part about "NO on Sunday", and thought I said we were leaving at 3 in the afternoon to work his plan of some night fishing. I tried to go to bed about 830 Sat evening and at 9 my buddy calls and says, where are you, you said you would be here at 7. I said NO, 7 tomorrow morning! Of course I never really fell back to sleep. So, finally we get in my truck at 3 on the dot, Sunday morning. At 3:05 my phone rings. Where are you? You said you would be here at 3. I'm like, no I said we were leaving at 3, where still in the neighborhood. Anyway, we did get down there, got on some nice fish, and got back in about 5pm. We were rushing around to get on the road and get home, and my friend says, I wasn't thinking about going home tonight, I thought you guys would sleep here and we would go back out for more Tuna tomorrow? I said, you never said anything about fishing Tuesday! He said, well you're retired. I said yeah, but I told you that Gordon had to be home tonight. His family booked him a charter on the Chesapeake for Tuesday morning. So we got things all wrapped up at his town house and got on the road home at 9pm. Gordon and I got home right at 1am. i got to sleep in, but he had to be back up to go fishing with his family at 4. I know he's hurting. We were like the Three Blind Mice! We need to work on our communication skills.


----------



## grizz55chev

rarefish383 said:


> We did have a great day, and the story gets better! My neighbor who had never been Tuna fishing, was pulling in his driveway Saturday afternoon, from a day of Striper fishing on the Chesapeake. He was washing his boat down when I pulled up on my John Deere and asked if he wanted to go Tuna fishing Monday? Yep. So while we were going over details, my other friend called. He said his plans had changed, his wife and kids took his truck and went home, so we could come down and stay at his place, get some evening fishing in, and fish Sunday and Monday, then he would ride back with us. We were on speaker phone so I thought every one was on the same page. My neighbor said NO, he could NOT fish Sunday because they had Fathers Day activities. I repeated, we could not come Sunday, and we would be leaving at 3am Monday morning, to be at his place by 7. Some how he missed the part about "NO on Sunday", and thought I said we were leaving at 3 in the afternoon to work his plan of some night fishing. I tried to go to bed about 830 Sat evening and at 9 my buddy calls and says, where are you, you said you would be here at 7. I said NO, 7 tomorrow morning! Of course I never really fell back to sleep. So, finally we get in my truck at 3 on the dot, Sunday morning. At 3:05 my phone rings. Where are you? You said you would be here at 3. I'm like, no I said we were leaving at 3, where still in the neighborhood. Anyway, we did get down there, got on some nice fish, and got back in about 5pm. We were rushing around to get on the road and get home, and my friend says, I wasn't thinking about going home tonight, I thought you guys would sleep here and we would go back out for more Tuna tomorrow? I said, you never said anything about fishing Tuesday! He said, well you're retired. I said yeah, but I told you that Gordon had to be home tonight. His family booked him a charter on the Chesapeake for Tuesday morning. So we got things all wrapped up at his town house and got on the road home at 9pm. Gordon and I got home right at 1am. i got to sleep in, but he had to be back up to go fishing with his family at 4. I know he's hurting. We were like the Three Blind Mice! We need to work on our communication skills.


It’s getting harder and harder to get the wife up at 4:30 am to go to our favorite lake in the high Sierras, but once she’s there, she forgets all about the trouble! Problem is, if you’re not there early, you might get blown off the lake, the wind comes up every day between 11:00 am and noon like clockwork! Tight lines my friend!


----------



## rarefish383

Pretty fish, pretty wife, you are a lucky man! My wife won't touch a fish. She said that now that we are getting older, we need to eat better, including fish at least once a week. She has never liked fish, and doesn't seem to realize there are different kinds. Fish is fish! Well, a while back she brought home some pre seasoned Cedar Planked Salmon, complete with a little Cedar Plank. It was great and she actually liked it. Then I grilled some fresh Tuna and Wahoo at a cook out, and she liked it too. Maybe I'll convert her yet?


----------



## grizz55chev

rarefish383 said:


> Pretty fish, pretty wife, you are a lucky man! My wife won't touch a fish. She said that now that we are getting older, we need to eat better, including fish at least once a week. She has never liked fish, and doesn't seem to realize there are different kinds. Fish is fish! Well, a while back she brought home some pre seasoned Cedar Planked Salmon, complete with a little Cedar Plank. It was great and she actually liked it. Then I grilled some fresh Tuna and Wahoo at a cook out, and she liked it too. Maybe I'll convert her yet?


She’s a jewel, and I am a lucky man! First time I took her fishing we were much younger and it was on a river that we hiked into. We were having a great time catching fish and decided to cook up some of our catch for lunch right there on the spot. Stopped on a real nice pool to build a small fire on the rocks for cooking, while I got started, she hooked a small rainbow, about 10”, while she was fighting it a 21” brown gobbled it down and the fight was really on! She’s been out fishing me ever since!


----------



## rarefish383

That's a dream come true. The first time I took Carolyn fishing it was a little country stream she and her brothers had fished in as kids. We followed it down stream where there was a big pool maybe 10-12 feet across, 2-3 feet deep, and 50 feet long. I had just put brand new 17 pound test Stren on her rod. It was set up for light surf fishing when we went to the beach the next week. When she cast across the pool, I saw a shadow come out from under the bank and take the bait the second it hit the water. It was a big carp, about 30 inches long. She screamed and threw her rod down on the bank. The fish was pulling it toward the creek so I grabbed it. As soon as I grabbed it and put some tension on it, the fish shook it's head and snapped the line. I don't have a guess as too how much it weighed, but it was super cool to see a fish that big in a little pool, in a little creek, break line that heavy like it was nothing. If she saw the 10-12 foot sharks we saw yesterday she would never put a toe in the ocean again.


----------



## morewood

I remember when I took my wife, before my son was born, to Calderwood for a day of fishing. We were down the lake in one of the creek coves using live bait. She caught three nice trout in a spot I wouldn't have wasted on my dog. I didn't catch a thing all day, got skunked. To add insult to the day I spun the hub in the prop and was only able to get back up the lake idling in gear. I heard about it the whole trip. To this day all of us that fish that lake use 'Karen's Cove' as a reference point. Still don't know the name of the creek coming in there.

Shea


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## grizz55chev

I can smell them from here, yumm!


----------



## derwoodii

little billabong redfin in Covid lock down time the rules say I had to find a nearby pond and joy it was full of them so fun times flicking soft lures to hungry mouths & catch release


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

Sonn and I ran across the state to Saginaw bay to walleye fish. Wasted a couple hours in the wrong spot, then moved 16miles to the shipping channel and picked these up in less than 3hrs. Lots of smaller walleye we just released.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

These coho and king salmon were from two different trips. Tailgate pic I had a buddy out that hasn’t fished salmon in forever. The livewell pic was a solo trip that I forgot the net. I actually had a blast hand throwing them in the boat!


----------



## derwoodii

nice day for paddle nothing on the line tho


----------



## esshup

derwoodii said:


> little billabong redfin in Covid lock down time the rules say I had to find a nearby pond and joy it was full of them so fun times flicking soft lures to hungry mouths & catch release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 844386




Those look a LOT like our Yellow Perch here, but a very large Yellow Perch is 14", maybe 15" long. (35.5 cm-38.1 cm)


----------



## motorhead99999

I love to fish


----------



## siouxindian

great pictures. great fish great kids. how you get in the boat with out gitin your feet wet? lol.


----------



## Husky Man

Hey wood4heat, don’t know if you are still around, haven’t seen ya in a Loooooong time, olyman just “Liked” one of my November 2017 posts, and reminded me of this thread

I had mentioned the boat that I grew up with, we picked her up at the factory in Gardena, CA a couple weeks before my 3rd Birthday, I couldn’t find any digital pics to post back then

Well for Father’s Day, my Mom gave me about the Best Present I could ask for, She passed that boat “Plum Crazy” onto Me.

Plum has been in storage for about 6 years, I have been working out of town since late April, and haven’t had time to pick her up, and get her back to running condition yet. She is still sound, but will need new battery, belts, hoses, fuel tanks siphoned and refilled, oil change etc, but I did get some pics of her in Mom’s driveway

She is a 1968 Stevens 17’ Sportster flat bottom, with a Corvette Spec’ed 327, with a “V Drive”, essentially a racing hull with recreational seating


----------



## Timber141

Dory fishing in PC


----------



## wood4heat

Husky Man said:


> Hey wood4heat, don’t know if you are still around, haven’t seen ya in a Loooooong time, olyman just “Liked” one of my November 2017 posts, and reminded me of this.



Yeah I haven’t been around much. I check in from time to time just to see what’s new but don’t post a lot.

Beautiful boat though! I remember seeing those on the lakes as a kid. I thought they were the coolest things on the water! You’ll have to post some pics when you get her out again! I’ll be check back in looking for them!


----------



## Husky Man

I need to get some from the Wife’s phone, but this is from last weekend, we spent Thursday through Sunday nights camping on the East end of McGuire Island 




It was the First time the old girl had been out in about 6 or 7 years, it was fitting that it was on the Columbia River, her old home of Many years

I leave for Medford Wednesday, for work for at least 2 weeks, the Wife will be going for at least part of the time. I will be staying in Ashland, it should be less than 3 hours to Redding, we are planning on taking Plum Crazy, and spending a couple days on Lake Shasta over Labor Day Weekend. Shasta was a regular annual vacation when I was young, it has been at least 40 years since Plum has been to Shasta, covering a lot of old territory in a short time.

We Hope to get her out on the Columbia at least once more before I have to winterize her again, but that 327 was Music to my ears again, just listening to her warm up before going out for a bit of hot rodding brought back memories, the sound of that 327 roaring, and the V-Drive whining created a Lot of Smiles. We had the Wife’s Kids, Grand Kids, Nieces, Nephews, my Sisters and Friends come for the weekend, even made a couple New Friends, that were admiring the Boat, that have a 1965 wooden DeFir Runabout with a 455 in it

Doug


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Does a box of fish sticks count?

Don't hate fish, but if given the choice I'll take a hamburger or steak instead. certainly smells WAY better than stinking up the house cooking a fish.

Been ~8 years since I've been fishing. One of my good friends was big into it, so I'd go with him once in a while, but he moved outside in 2013.


----------



## wood4heat

Husky Man said:


> I need to get some from the Wife’s phone, but this is from last weekend, we spent Thursday through Sunday nights camping on the East end of McGuire Island
> View attachment 852025
> 
> It was the First time the old girl had been out in about 6 or 7 years, it was fitting that it was on the Columbia River, her old home of Many years



looks good out there! I didn’t realize we were in the same neighborhood. I mostly launch out of the Port of Camas/Washougal. If you’re ever approached by an Arima SC17 skiptop its probably me coming to say hi!


----------



## Husky Man

wood4heat said:


> looks good out there! I didn’t realize we were in the same neighborhood. I mostly launch out of the Port of Camas/Washougal. If you’re ever approached by an Arima SC17 skiptop its probably me coming to say hi!



Arima’s are a popular boat On the Nehalem, I would recognize one easily.





This is our other boat, at our Island campsite, the one that does Pickup duty, shuttling all the camping gear across from Chinook Landing. This is also the one we do our fishing and crabbing in

we Hope to get out on the Columbia one more time this year, but since my dedicated account has closed, I am now a “Pool Driver”, it comes with a $6/hour raise, but a rather unpredictable schedule, so I don’t know if we will get back out or not

Doug


----------



## esshup

I felt like having fish for dinner so I went out to the pond with the intention of catching one then quitting. I ended up having so much fun I caught 6, kept the 3 biggest ones and now I have more than enough fillets in the fridge. These are 4 years old.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Timber141 said:


> Dory fishing in PCView attachment 851976


 The only way to fish. Got a 22’er should be done in a couple weeks. Missed out most of this season. Which boat is yours?



Owl


----------



## grizz55chev

Fishing the Sacramento River at Verona, 28# King that my buddy landed!


----------

